# What are these worms?



## Yazz (Oct 30, 2016)

Two days ago one of my Terribs died, the cause is not know at this time. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...34129-very-gravid-female-not-laying-eggs.html

There are five more Terribs still in the viv. Yesterday I found these in one of the water dishes. What are they?


----------



## Yazz (Oct 30, 2016)

Still trying to get the picture up.....


----------



## Yazz (Oct 30, 2016)

Here they are...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

They look to be some kind of earthworm possibly an Eisenia spp. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Yazz (Oct 30, 2016)

Ed, Glad to find out they're harmless. 

Thank you!


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Yazz,
Did you consider a post mortem on your terrib? I know a lot of hobbyists might be a little squeamish about it. But a simple scalpel (get it at a farm animal feed store) and a magnifying glass could answer you questions. Things like parasites and impactions are pretty obvious, even to novices.
The thing to remember is you're not desecrating a beloved pet, as much as you are doing a service to the ones that are still alive.


----------



## Yazz (Oct 30, 2016)

Her body was sent for a necropsy on Dec. 11. The results will be in next week and I'll share them with y'all. 

In high school we did a biopsy of a frog in science, and I know people on DB have done a post mortem. As for me, if I didn't know the frog, I could do an exploratory...

_"The thing to remember is you're not desecrating a beloved pet, as much as you are doing a service to the ones that are still alive."_

So very true....


----------

